# Tropheops sp. "Chilumba" (Red top Tropheops)



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Has anyone kept these? I'm looking for actual first-hand experience with them. I've got a 40 long on order (48"x12"x16") that I want to stock with mbuna. Looking at a local-ish site to purchase from, I was leaning towards stocking it with white top hara and albino yellow labs. Or possibly a species tank with saulosi or msobo. But while chatting with the guy about possibilities, he mentioned/recommended Tropheops sp. "Chilumba"/red top Tropheops, which he has in stock. Taking a look at photos online, I am REALLY, REALLY interested in keeping these species. I've never kept Tropheops before, probably one of the only mbuna genuses that I haven't kept, and HIS website lists them as being "mildly aggressive". However when I look at the profile info here on CF, it claims they are extremely aggressive. So I'm looking for some personal experience on which it actually is. Are they on par for your average mbuna aggression level, or hyper aggressive more like auratus, kenyi and the lot?

I have zero issues keeping them in a species tank given that the males and females are both beautifully coloured. However, I don't want to end up with just 1 male and a few females all by themselves in a tank, with a male who is psychotic and kills everything and makes life unhappy for his females.


----------



## Kagia (Jun 21, 2020)

That's funny. I'm in BC and also trying to decide on what species to stock a new tank with. These Tropheops weren't even on my radar until I saw them on the website of what I'm guessing is the same breeder you mentioned.

Anyway, I'm sorry that I don't have anything to contribute, but I look forward to reading any replies from members who may have experience with these guys.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Lol don't clear out his stock before I decide!


----------



## Kagia (Jun 21, 2020)

Haha I don't even have the tank yet. Waiting till I move, so you should be alright.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

This is from StructureGuy's website (he is a Moderator here).

My first experience with this species was a trio of full grown adult Tropheops sp. "Chilumba" Mphanga Rocks that I purchased from the local fish store in 2004. That ended in disaster as the male went on a killing spree and killed every other fish in the 55 gallon tank.

They are doing well in a 180G at last report.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Lol that seems like a pretty hard no in my tank. ****, such a pretty species! Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You might PM him. Not sure if the 55G problem was 3 adults instead of 1m:7f or what he would attribute that to. He is listed as a Mod on the Victorian forum.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Sinister-Kisses said:


> Has anyone kept these? I'm looking for actual first-hand experience with them. I've got a 40 long on order (48"x12"x16") that I want to stock with mbuna...


Where did you find a place to order a 40L? I thought these tanks had been out of production for years. i like them because they fit nicely in a rack below a 55, like this-










Also, is this the fish you're talking about?










Back in prehistory, when the taxonomy of the Mbuna was a right mess, this fish was known as _Pseudotropheus macrophthalmus_ 'Orange shoulder.' I had them for a time, and really liked the contrast between the metallic blue scales and the orange highlights.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, that's the fish in question! Such a beautiful species. Why do the pretty ones always have to be such jerks? 

I have honestly NEVER seen a 40 long in a store here - I live in a small town on the West Coast of Canada. Pretty much as west as you can get lol. But I put out some feelers and an owner of a local-ish store (2 hour drive each way from here) told me he had just ordered one for another customer and could order me one. They're a special order item, apparently made to order. About 2 weeks to get it in.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I had to order mine from a LFS but it was years ago. Looks like Aqueon is still making them?


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Yep, just went to the Aqueon website, and they have 40 long listed in the aquariums page.


----------

